# Did Pitini Enterprises go out of business?



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

They are still in business. The new catalog will be available around January or February of 2012, according to the e-mail I received from them a few weeks ago.

Eric


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok, well. I called them and they are still in business, they've just gone through their stock already for this year. I've given them my information, and hopefully I can order some skeletons for next year.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks, Wolfbeard.


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

OMG they sold out already for the year!! insane


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

I also was bummed to see their website. I'm always a little leery when the wrong year is listed on their seasonal catalog. $35 is a great price for that skeleton. I too am tired of hauling my 40lb buckies around the yard.


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

I was able to at least see their catalog here:

http://www.pitinienterprises.com/images/PitiniEnterprises2010Catalog.pdf


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Pitini just sent me a mail. I copy it below.



Pitini Mail said:


> Since most of you were not able to order our Life Size 60” Hanging Halloween Skeleton this year due to the late date, Pitini Enterprises would like to extend to you a limited time 2012 offer. As most of you are now aware, we manufacture our skeletons overseas and ship all our Halloween orders one time in the summer.
> 
> Due to such a huge demand for the Skeleton item, we will be taking orders immediately for shipping in May and June of 2012. We will accept orders now until the appropriate date of Friday the 13th, January 13, 2012. AFTER JANUARY 13, 2012 WE WILL NO LONGER BE ABLE TO ACCEPT ANY MORE ORDERS.
> 
> ...


----------

